# Most stupid injury possible!



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I was setting up to ride Bella the other day so I'm standing on the mounting block with her next to me, my dad holding onto her. I put my leg over and accidentally caught her back with my foot, which startled her and she moved. This normally wouldn't have been an issue, but I didn't manage to get my foot back. So I had one foot on the mounting block and one almost over her and when she moves I almost do the splits in the air and end up flat on my face with my ankle all twisted. My dad took me to a&e because I couldn't move it and they ended up a having to give me gas and air to cut it off, my ankle was super swollen and an x-ray showed I'd broken it. So now I'm in plaster for at least 6 weeks. And I didn't even fall off the horse! I fell off the flaming mounting block! Does anyone have any stories of stupid injuries to make me feel better?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Omg that's kinda silly sounding  I hope you feel better!

Mine isn't horse related but it sure it stupid lol. I was riding a scooter about 5 years ago and I wanted to go over a bump, and went on it and completely flipped! I sprained my elbow and was only about 10 years old lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems ankles are commonly injured by stupidity. 
I just realised in my post I wrote 'cut it off' lol, 'it' means my boot, not my ankle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, stupid injuries. You love me so. I've had one that's quite similar, actually! Not long after I had taken up riding, I had to mount a mare without the help of my trusty mounting block. So, what do I do? Of course, find a chair. So, I move the horse right besides the chair, climb up, try mounting...and, as I had not been smart enough to place the chair where the terrain is even, I fell. With the chair. My foot in the stirrup. The chair fell on me and bruised one of my knees quite impressively. Of course, I didn't give up. I place the chair - again, in the exact same spot - climb it, try mounting the horse....fall down with the chair, the chair lands on my legs (don't ask - how, I think it had it's own evil plan) and cuts the other knee nice and deep. Meanwhile, the horse is standing still and looking down on me with a face that just yells out - you're stupid or what?! 

I've still got a scar from that cut.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DancingWithSunny said:


> I just realised in my post I wrote 'cut it off' lol, 'it' means my boot, not my ankle.


:rofl: Thank goodness you cleared that up, I was worried there.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

I was standing in my hotel room in Mexico with barefeet, and I guess they were wet, and I turned slipped on the wet tile floor, landed right on my foot and broke 2 bones in my foot. At least it was at the end of the vacation!!!!! Sigh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I thnk we need some bubble wrap here!


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

Bubble wrap and full face helmets....The story of my life, and a gene I seem to have passed on to my son. haha


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I was 10ish, was at a friend's house. We wanted to go ice skating but there was a ton of snow on the pond. We got snow shovels and were cleaning, I was standing behind her when she swung the shovel over her shoulder. She cracked me in the face & broke my nose. She gave me a snow shovel for a wedding gift....

Then there was the time my dad was walking with my sister & I, an arm around each of our shoulders. Messing around like he was going to bang our heads together and my sister loses her balance and head butts me. Had a nice black eye from that one.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If it makes anyone feel better, I got a minor concussion on Tuesday while bending over to grab my leadrope off the ground and my mare smacked me in the top of the head with her head. Yep. Real pathetic. Especially for my first concussion.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouch Po. Couldn't ya have at least done it a bit more dramatic? :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

One time while adjusting the saddle, I had my stirrup hung up on the horn when Indie moved right as I tightened the girth- the stirrup got knocked down and smacked me RIGHT on the nose! It hurt so bad I fell backwards... so surprised I didn't break it :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Ouch Po. Couldn't ya have at least done it a bit more dramatic? :lol:


My bf laughed his behind off when I told him what happened. For some reason, he thought I was thrown into wall. However, he's never been hit by the head of a horse and doesn't know it actually hurts.



Tianimalz said:


> One time while adjusting the saddle, I had my stirrup hung up on the horn when Indie moved right as I tightened the girth- the stirrup got knocked down and smacked me RIGHT on the nose! It hurt so bad I fell backwards... so surprised I didn't break it :lol:


Done this way more times than I care to admit, but usually when I'm unsaddling and I forget I have the stirrup around the horn, so when I slide the saddle off, it smacks me. _Really_ hope I don't do that now because I have heavy metal stirrups on my new saddle.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Done this way more times than I care to admit, but usually when I'm unsaddling and I forget I have the stirrup around the horn, so when I slide the saddle off, it smacks me. _Really_ hope I don't do that now because I have heavy metal stirrups on my new saddle.


Ouchh..... just picturing the thought of metal stirrups smacking my nose is giving me mental pain! Jeez, I hope you're careful :lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I had open heart surgery when I was 11 and when they did that they had to cut my sternum to get to my heart, well apparently it healed funky or something because I got bucked off Romeo and it kinda "Popped" away from the other side... I am making it sound worse than it is, I can't figure out better wording... It didn't hurt when it happened but it did like a week after. I have gone to the doctor 2 times. The first was when I initially had the pain and the second was like 3 weeks ago because I hurt it again lifting a Labrador into a tub at work...
Kind of a ridiculous injury.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey! You can tell somebody that you were riding a rank bronc and he fell on you and you rode through the pain! ;D

I made the idiotic mistake of walking into the barn where silly mr.Dusty snuck into, and it shocked me...so I spanked him...and he kicked me in the face...lmfao.

However, it's a great excuse. If I trip or say/do something stupid, I can say "hey! Back off! I got kicked in the noggin by a freaking horse!"


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

One of the girls here at work did the same thing. She didn't break it but it was black and blue and she hobbled for weeks. She had climbed on to the fence rail and then he moved away and she flopped down on the ground!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

dumbest, stupidest, most idiotic injury ever?

...I was bareback on my old horse, loose in the pasture. He was standing totally still and then spooked at something, wheeled, and went to fly off across the pasture. I stayed where I was.

Pulled muscles, big bruise across my ribs, and a minor concussion (of which I have had several).

Have also been hit in the head by a horse's head. And kicked in the head. And chest.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I was sitting on the ground trying to work on the bottom of a tube gate. My favorite ram (a huge pet) walks over and was just standing there listening to me cuss at the nut I couldn't budge. I looked up right as he butted me square between the eyes. I don't think I was totally knocked out but it was pretty close. I've made it a point since then to stay on my feet in the presence of rams!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

this is an interesting post! 

okay well this was 3 to 4 years ago 4 to 5 months after me getting my gelding. we werent really gettin galong the first year and a half. but we went out and i desided to get on him before i got on my TWH on a beautiful (calm) winter day, we were walking alon walked about 30 to 40 feet when he bucked and i went up and off of him i probley was 13 feet in the air and landed on snow plus some ice i had a puffy coat and tought it just hurt, my other gelding came to me and helped me out. mom took things off of them and dad came. he got gas and then we got a car wash THEN went to the ER. i got a clean break close to my shoulder.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a horse throw a tree at me. I had to stop and tie her up for a second, a critter was moving around in the woods, she spooked, and ripped the tree out of the ground. She then swung it around wildly, it hit me right in the ribs and it knocked the wind out of me and bruised my ribs. Once I was able to get up I was able to stop her and release the poor tree lol. She managed to avoid injuring herself though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothing dramatic here...

I tripped on a crack in the sidewalk while walking my dog and broke my arm. REALLY?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lins said:


> I had a horse throw a tree at me.


:rofl::rofl:

OK, here's mine, I was getting on Bert from the mounting block in the summer, and managed to burst the bakers cyst in the back of me knee, trouble was I was already on the way up, so had to continue the movement so ended up sitting on her. TG she stood like a rock and I managed to slide back off onto the block, but then I was stuck, fortunately DS and DH were just coming out of the house they put her away for me and dug me out my old crutches, I was non weight bearing for nearly a week. 

People were asking did you fall off and hurt yourself, I just had to say, just the reverse actually.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My sister-in-law was teaching me how to lunge my horse, we couldn't find the lunge whip so she told me to be very, very careful swinging the end of the lunge line at her because of the hard donut on the end hurts when you wack yourself in the knee with it. 

Well I didn't wack myself in the knee..... no I bopped myself in the head and knocked myself out. Came to, lying on the ground with my horse standing over me trying to figure out what was wrong with her stupid human. My sister-in-law STILL laughs at me about that!

I don't own a single lunge line with a donut, I cut them all off right after I purchase them!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lins said:


> I had a horse throw a tree at me.


:lol: That's great! 

They do some idiotic things sometimes. I watched my grandpa get knocked out once by a horse wearing a ladder. Crazy mare was in to eat, ran through the barn aisle, he had a ladder in front of one of the stalls to change a light bulb, stupid mare put her head in it and then went berserk. My dad did get her caught & the ladder removed before she did major damage to herself or barn.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine is a doozy - We live in N Michigan, and although the forests are incredible, the pasture quality is somewhat sparse. (she gets an abundance of good quality hay to compensate, though!) Ever since I've had her home, (July), I would stand out with her holding the lead rope twice a day so she could graze in more grassy areas on our property. Such a sweet, peaceful time, and we would walk around for an hour....bliss!
One day, (Aug. 2nd - I'll not forget it), I had been running errands for most of the day, and although I was tired, I thought I'd walk her out for at least 20 min. or so - 20 minutes couldn't hurt, and then I could take a little nap before starting dinner and evening chores....
Within 10 min of our grazing time, a rabbit scurried out of the brush right near her head, and she shot her head up and did a standing spook, but unfortunately, I was holding the slack with my left hand, and _the very large, loose _loop tightened instantly around my left ring finger. My horse recovered from her scare immediately, but as we were standing there, I'm looking at the finger, and noticed it was swelling fast around my wedding rings - I then moved it up and down a little, and realised, it was broken! Very little pain - (I'm still shocked - wait 'til you read further!) So.... it had been only 10 min, but my mare was sweet enough to be led back to the pasture, went in and with my right hand, got a sandwich baggy full of ice, got my purse, fed the rabbit, locked up the house, (my husband was @ work - research tech on remote lakes), drove myself to the hospital (40 mi round trip), with my right hand. Meantime, the swelling around my wedding rings was getting bad quick! They cut them off, (no pain meds), took x-rays, and then I was sent home with a referral to the orthopaedic office, but up here there's only 1 office, so it took 2 weeks before I was seen!! But I was out in the pasture the next day, and with prescription motrin, did all my usual feed/chores, etc.! Then I had to have surgery (bone had healed) with 2 teeny screws, and still, very little held me from doing everything!! The worst was having to go without my wedding rings, which, when they were repaired, went from a size 6 to a 10 1/2 in the end...... Believe it or not, I saddled and rode her 12 times during this weird episode!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My lunge line didn't come with one, thank goodness!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well i have another one that i keep doing.... well last winter i wanted to ride my moms TB/Clyd gelding i had my dads heavy boots (like 4 pounds (maybe more)each) on because it was cold out. so i told my mom to step back im getting on, she took a few steps back and i do a little running start and jumped... well i didnt get far and i was barely on and i crashed into his side with my ribs. it didnt hurt that bad at first and i had my mom help me up after sitting there my ribs started to hurt and the next day ifelt sick and if anything touched them heavyer then my tee shirt it really hurt. so we went to the doctor and i had inflamed ribs.

i still havent learned, last week i was seeing what my three year old would do if i tryed to get on the right side (not much) hes only 15hh (at most) and i kept jumping on my stomach and after a while it started to hurt. so i probley keep doing what i do and inflame my ribs.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not horse related, but I was probably 11 when I was riding double on a 4 wheeler behind my best friend (I know not the brightest but we were always on their personal property) and we went over a bump without her telling me.. Turns out I was holding on too tight and sprained BOTH my wrists at once. Worst few weeks ever not being able to do anything without help.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have plenty dumb ones, but never seriously hurt. one was being dumb and using a bucket on uneven ground to mount my mare bareback before i learned to vault.. i ended up laying on my back under her with her head between her front legs i can only imagine her say "your doing it wrong.."

the other was with a 4 wheeler. i was on the back and my cousin floored it before i had a hold of him, and i slid right off the back, landed on my back and head on the pavement.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Not horse related, but it was still stupid. I was cooking beans in a pressure cooker. I had turned it off quite a bit earlier and there was no more steam coming out. My younger daughter was standing next to me - she had been badly burned when she was only nine months old (long story) and I wasn't happy that she was in the kitchen, but try telling a two year old not to do something and have them listen!

Anyhoo, I figure it's safe to take the lid off the pot so I can check to see if the beans need any more seasoning. Big mistake. Apparently the pressure relief valve was a little plugged, because there was still some pressure. I lifted off the lid and the contents came boiling out with a vengence. Without thinking, I twisted around so that my daughter was shielded and knocked her away. I caught the full brunt of the hot beans and broth all down my chest and belly. 

Ran and jumped into the shower and ran cold water on the burned areas. That well water was COLD! I was hollering for DH to get out of bed (he was working nights and the beans were for his supper before he left for work.) DH finally gets out of bed, really ticked off at the mess in the kitchen floor, and tells me if I want him to take me to the ER, I was going to have to get out of the shower. I got out of the shower, and pulled on a very loose fitting sundress...only to find that DH was in the shower. He gets out, gets dressed, and asks why I haven't cleaned up the mess I made yet, and does he have time to eat dinner before taking me to the ER? :evil:

I had second and third degree burns on my chest and belly, and didn't notice until the doctor said something about it, but I had blistered my feet, too! (I had been wearing flip flops)

I went home with a bandaged chest and belly, a shot for pain and some extra pills, and instructions to see my regular doctor first thing in the morning. We walk in the front door, and DH says "after you clean up that mess you made, would you make some cornbread to go with the beans?" It's a miracle that he's still alive after the glare I gave him. But, I did clean up the mess (with the help of the dog) and made him some cornbread for his beans...that had to be reheated - but WITHOUT the lid on!:wink:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

gosh dee! i would have made him cook his own cornbread! lol i hope you had a speedy recovery?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

It took about two weeks before I could wear regular clothes again, and another week before I could wear them without pain. I had a reaction to the adhesive in the tape that was used to tape down the bandages over the burns, and wound up having to use tea towels over the bandages and holding the whole shebang together with ace bandages. But... I survived. 

We laugh about it, now, but hubby definitely knows that if I were to tell him I need to go to the hospital in the future, he'd better be heading straight for the door!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha i assume death glare got to him.  glad to here you were ok!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That's exactly what I would expect from my husband.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Stupid injury today as a matter of fact. I was doing up the gate, it's a chain, & as I swung it around, it came up & coldclocked me in the forehead. Saw stars for a bit there, and had to do hair a bit different to cover it up at work so doesn't look like I got punched in the head.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Major owies Dee!!!!!! You got an aloe vera plant?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I did have an aloe plant...until the puppies found it. Good thing it's not toxic!


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

A couple years ago I was riding the 15hh Arab I leased bareback. I was never very graceful getting off and just kind of slid clumsily to the ground. So I'm getting off and next thing I know I'm sitting on the ground with an awful pain in my right knee. Turns out I had dislocated it and torn some of the ligamants. It took two months to heal and it still aches frequently. I just wish I could say the injury came from something more interesting than a simple dismount!
Not long before that I was attempting to mount the same gelding bareback with a step stool not quite tall enough. I managed to get one leg partially over his back when the usually lazy horse decided it was time to move. I fell and twisted my ankle pretty bad. Luckily it wasn't broken but it hurt to walk on for the next few days!
Hmmm I'm just full of stupid injuries. Right around the same time as those two I was shaving and slipped. I somehow managed to take quite a large chunk out of my pinky finger. It almost needed stitches! I can still see a small white scar there too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I was sitting on my horse bareback, we were just standing, not going anywhere when I wanted to bend over and hug his neck while I sat on him, so I bend over, and hug his neck _just_ as he bent down to eat some grass, I flipped off his neck, and face planted into the ground, and surprise surprise, broke my nose. It was a real winner.

Another time I was at a camp, staring into the mirror and fixing my hair, finally when I am done, I turn around and smash my head so hard into a tile pillar I got a minor concussion... I have never done something so stupid...

Oh, one more :lol: My brother was sitting in my room, and we were kinda fighting, finally he lays down on my bed (it was on the floor at that time) and I decided to kick him, he blocks my kick by sticking his leg in the way, so I end up kicking his shin, and breaking *3* toes. Mom refused to pitty me, she said it was my fault...


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

A friend of mine tripped over a sweeping brush & shattered his elbow, that was one of the best I'd heard! :lol:

Once I'd fallen off a 16.3h horse on a trail ride, I was about 5ft3 at the time too so it was near impossible to get back on from the ground! So one of my friends dismounted to give me a leg up & another rode up on the opposite side to pull me up. With the combined force I flew right over the saddle & slammed down in between the two horses!! :lol: It was the FUNNIEST thing that's happened to me in years! Me & my friends are still in stitches everytime we talk about it :lol: I wasn't injured except a very sore stomach from laughing so hard!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had a coupld of horse related injuries. My first one was my own fault completely. I was riding my very first horse - I bought him at an auction (stupid, I know). I knew nothing about horses, but something about him caught my fancy, and I felt sorry for him because no one was bidding. I bought him for $125. He was two years old and green broke. A bigger sweetie there never was. Only problem with him - he was a major dead head. That was fine with me - I'm no speed demon - especially since I really didn't know how to ride, anyway.

DH decided I needed to ride him with spurs, just to get him to be a little more responsive. Oh brother. We were riding out of the driveway when my horse, Snoopy, shied a little from a truck pulling an empty flatbed trailer down the road in front of us. When Snoopy jumped, I instinctively tightened my legs, and accidentally gigged him with the spurs (blunts, honestly). Snoopy jumped forward, then backward away from the trailer. I honestly did not fall off. I did come out of the saddle and land tailbone first on the saddle horn, then tipped forward onto his neck. Fortunately, his big spook (really wasn't that big, and he was NOT normally spooky) was over, and DH grabbed my shoulder and helped haul be backward into the saddle.

We continued our ride unfazed - Snoopy was his normal happy self - more responsive when asked to move out due to the spurs and the ride was really enjoyable...for about half an hour. By then I realized that something was seriously wrong. A trip to the doctor the next day confirmed a broken tail bone. Not fun - especially when my baby daughter was burned two days after that and spent a month in the hospital. She wouldn't settle down unless I was holding her, and sitting in those plastic hospital rocking chairs was AGONY!

My second injury is the one I am currently famous for - since it happened in front of about 20 other riders. I took Dancer on her first ever trail ride back in June. She got tired, being out of shape and carrying my immensely fat backside up and down the ravines. I decided that I would dismount and let her rest for a while - the other riders could complete the loop they were on and we'd meet back up when they came back around. Note to self: do NOT dismount a horse on a slope. I slid out of the saddle, and twisted my right knee a bit. Not serious, but it hurt.

When the group circled back around, I decided to remount Dancer and ride the rest of the way back out. She's 15HH, and I'm only 5'1", so I can't mount her without a really tall mounting block. My fat body is so out of shape, I can't even use a standard mounting block. I decided to run Dancer down into a ravine and use the bank as a mounting block. Dancer shifted just a tad as I was getting on - not normally a problem. However, just about that time the bank gave way, and I fell right up underneath her. I broke my left foot, and REALLY sprained my right knee. And felt like an idiot.

I am only just now able to walk without pain. I even gained 15 of the 40 pounds I lost back because I couldn't get around very well. Now it's back on the program to lose 150 pounds - for which Dancer will be eternally grateful, I'm sure!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I've been pretty lucky when it comes to injuries and horses, and I haven't had too many. This one, though... I'm pretty embarrassed to share:

I was wandering through a paddock in the mid-day (it wasn't even dark, which makes this even worse), looking for my horse and not paying too much attention to what was in front of me. WHAM! I hit something extremely big and solid.

I'm still not sure who was more startled -- me or my horse. Luckily, all I had to show for this mishap was a swollen, bloody lip after I bit myself.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

^thanks for the giggle lol!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been riding well over 20 years now and the ONLY real injury I received was over a stupid spook. I was riding this uber phenomenal horse who was trained to 4th level dressage and was having the most amazing lesson on him. Just as I was cantering him down the diagonal to ask for a lean change, he suddenly spooked out of nowhere. Nothing dramatic, but it was enough to unseat me. I went straight to the ground and in my effort to protect my already damaged right knee (old rugby injury), I landed full force onto my left knee. I had searing pain through my entire left leg/hip. After lying there for a moment, I was able to get onto my feet and barely hobble on one leg back to the barn. My trainer was in the process of catching the horse when I went to inspect the damage. Just as I went to straighten my left leg, I felt a very loud THUNK and felt with my thumb, my kneecap reducing back into place. Turns out I had dislocated my kneecap. I taped it as I had learned in PT school and got back on the horse to finish my lesson. 

3 weeks later, I was still limping aroung a lot and eventually went in for an x-ray. Turns out I had also fractured the underside of my kneecap and wound up on crutches for 4 weeks and in an immobilizer for another 2 weeks. 

Here are a few pics I took of my left knee 4 days after the accident. The bruising on the medial side was where the fracture occured even though I landed on the other side of my knee, thus dislocating it medially ( a very rare way to dislocate your kneecap).


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That looks painful! I went through DH's knee replacement surgery,& I tell you-I'm really careful of my knees now.


----------

